# Mesh for vivariums - what do Exo Terras have?



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking to build YET ANOTHER house for my chameleon and looking again into different types of mesh to use.

I've used fly screen, aluminium mesh, PVC mesh and nylon mesh but what do the top lids of Exo Terras use?

Fly screen is too flimsy
Aluminium is too expensive
PVC mesh is good but can;t seem to find it now
Nylon mesh gets eaten easily by crickets and evebn locusts

Anyone know any decent places to get insect proof, cheap mesh / netting?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Depends what you call cheap, but I get Stainless Steel mesh from www.meshdirect.co.uk, they do loads of different sizes, it's strong, inedible (!), and won't rust, well worth a few quid extra IMO as I don't like having to repair things all the time, if you're going to do it you may as well do it right the first time.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link

What stuff do you use?
I want it to be flexible and easily cut


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I use the 0.5mm stainless, small enough to stop feeder insects getting out and most pests from getting in.


----------

